# Salomon Drift vs. Nitro T1



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

NEED to decide between these two boards. Found em for both the same price so disregard one being more expensive than the other. Tell me your suggestions.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

I just got the Drift a couple days ago but I haven't gotten a chance to ride it yet. from first impressions out of the box, it feels a little soft. a good bit softer to me than my old Premier. When I ride it I'll get back to you.


----------

